# New Guy



## readyset (Feb 18, 2014)

Hey all-

New to the forum. I've been lifting/training seriously for about 10 years, lifting actively for 17. I'm just hoping to be able to contribute in some way.

Thanks,
readyset


----------



## Warriorblaze (Feb 18, 2014)

Welcome aboard


Warrior


----------



## sneedham (Feb 18, 2014)

Welcome bro......lots to learn and share...


----------



## 1HungLo (Feb 18, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## brazey (Feb 19, 2014)

Welcome to the community.


----------



## Thornton (Feb 20, 2014)

welcome to the forum


----------



## heavylifting1 (Feb 21, 2014)

Welcome!


----------



## Swole708 (Mar 2, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## 13bret (Mar 2, 2014)

Welcome. Hope you learn alot. Use search function first so you dont ask question thats been answered 5000 times.


----------



## ashoprep1 (Mar 4, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## bigfenceguy (Mar 31, 2015)

Welcome


----------

